
P&L plan for investors from unit economics - daniilkhanin
Hi, everyone!<p>I&#x27;ve made new type generation on P&amp;L plan from unit economics. You will need only prepare unit economics for two cohort: for the first month and for the last month of the plan. 
All other works will be end by automatic service, using Theory of Constrains by Goldratt.<p>You can share you P&amp;L, example – https:&#x2F;&#x2F;uecalc.com&#x2F;p19dd636af-34c9-464d-a00c-1b254c661e1f
======
NikolaiPopov
The key Idea of service is great. Interpolation extremely simplifies economic
calculations. I've thrown my excel sheets )

------
Danil_g
interesting idea. and not a bad implementation. in my opinion, it can save a
lot of time on the manual preparation of such data and explain the format to
each of the participants in the process (both internal and external).

------
RusKu
It's useful enough. Nice service =)

------
paul1509
Extremely useful thing. Thanks

------
EvSe
It helps me with my startup!

------
SavvaAnto
Thats awesome!

